# se remite al mandato de la autoridad de aviación estadounidense.



## Alberto Kim

Hola a todos de nuevo. Tengo otra duda en la frase que he citado en mi hilo inmediatamente anterior. Para respetar las reglas, abro otro hilo.

Encaminada a perder cerca de 30.000 millones de dólares en Bolsa, Boeing sigue insistiendo en la seguridad de una de sus aeronaves más vendidas y *se remite al mandato de la autoridad de aviación estadounidense. *

Qué significa lo que *se remite al mandato de la autoridad ? * He buscado diccionarios pero mi esfuerzo ha sido en vano..

Muchas gracias de nuevo !


----------



## S.V.

La 7 acá._ Obedecen el mandato_, lo que EE.UU. haya exigido de ellos.


----------



## Alberto Kim

S.V. said:


> La 7 acá._ Obedecen el mandato_, lo que EE.UU. haya exigido de ellos.


Ah, entonces, en este caso el verbo 'remitirse' significa 'cumplr'?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Alberto Kim said:


> Ah, entonces, en este caso el verbo 'remitirse' significa 'cumplr'?


No necesariamente. Yo diría que allí significa "tomar como marco de referencia" (diccionario mental de Kaxgufen, obviamente). Aunque está usado como pronominal y solamente le cabe la acepción que señala @S.V.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Kaxgufen said:


> No necesariamente. Yo diría que allí significa "tomar como marco de referencia" (diccionario mental de Kaxgufen, obviamente). Aunque está usado como pronominal y solamente le cabe la acepción que señala @S.V.


Hola @Kaxgufen 
Entonces en este caso 'remitirse al mandato ' significa 'comportarse en base al mandato'?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Para mí, la oración es rara porque por lo regular "remitirse alguien al mandato de X autoridad", significa subordinarse, pero ese no es el caso, porque la Boeing en realidad "acata el mandato de la autoridad".
Tal vez es una mala redacción.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hay una frase hecha muy frecuente en esta zona que dice "a las pruebas me remito". Es decir "estas son las pruebas, no tienen más que mirarlas".
Si la Boeing se remite al mandato, es para mí que lo pone como ejemplo o marco, no necesariamente que vaya a obedecerlo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Kaxgufen said:


> Hay una frase hecha muy frecuente en esta zona que dice "a las pruebas me remito". Es decir "estas son las pruebas, no tienen más que mirarlas".
> Si la Boeing se remite al mandato, es para mí que lo pone como ejemplo o marco, no necesariamente que vaya a obedecerlo.


Así es. Pienso lo mismo, pero la oración es engañosa:
"*sigue insistiendo** en la seguridad* de una de sus aeronaves más vendidas *y se remite al mandato*"

Es como si en el mandato estuviera la confirmación de que sí existe la seguridad, ¿lo notaste? Esa es la mala redacción de EFE.

Y ni hablar que uno de los significados de "mandato" es "Período en que alguien actúa como mandatario de alto rango".  Y todo esto puede confundir a los no nativos.

Lo que trato de decir es que, a mi parecer, EFE debió escribir:
_Boeing sigue insistiendo en la seguridad de una de sus aeronaves más vendidas _*pero* _se remite al mandato de la autoridad de aviación estadounidense.  _

¿Ando fastidioso?, sí, jejeje.


----------



## Alberto Kim

Kaxgufen said:


> a las pruebas me remito


Podrías explicarme el significado de esta frase? No he podido entender...


Kaxgufen said:


> Si la Boeing se remite al mandato, es para mí que lo pone como ejemplo o marco, no necesariamente que vaya a obedecerlo.


Entonces te parece que la frase significa que la Boeing considera como fundamento o base para comportamiento el mandato de la autoridad?


----------



## Alberto Kim

MiguelitOOO said:


> Así es. Pienso lo mismo, pero la oración es engañosa:
> "*sigue insistiendo** en la seguridad* de una de sus aeronaves más vendidas *y se remite al mandato*"
> 
> Es como si en el mandato estuviera la confirmación de que sí existe la seguridad, ¿lo notaste? Esa es la mala redacción de EFE.
> 
> Y ni hablar que uno de los significados de "mandato" es "Período en que alguien actúa como mandatario de alto rango".  Y todo esto puede confundir a los no nativos.
> 
> Lo que trato de decir es que, a mi parecer, EFE debió escribir:
> _Boeing sigue insistiendo en la seguridad de una de sus aeronaves más vendidas _*pero* _se remite al mandato de la autoridad de aviación estadounidense.  _
> 
> ¿Ando fastidioso?, sí, jejeje.


Hola Miguelito.
Eso ha sido otra duda....
La autoridad estadounidense no ha insistido en la seguridad de Boeing 737 MAX, pero me parece que la frase dice que la autoridad estadounidense lo ha hecho.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Alberto Kim said:


> Podrías explicarme el significado de esta frase? No he podido entender...


Que no tengo nada que decir, que me basta con exhibir las pruebas o señalarlas.
De paso me gustaría saber en qué consiste ese particular mandato.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Kaxgufen said:


> Que no tengo nada que decir, que me basta con exhibir las pruebas o señalarlas.


Entonces basta con decir "tengo pruebas". El problema es "remitirse" que no es ir, aunque uno va.

Me estoy dando cuenta de lo abstracto que es el concepto "remitirse" en este contexto.
El diccionario dice que es "atenerse" y atenerse es "sujetarse" y sujetarse es "inmovilizarse con algo"
Tal vez "_a las pruebas me remito_" (o su variante "_a los hechos me remito_") lo pueda entender un estudiante del idioma como aferrarse a invocar la cosa o situación que provocó que se tome determinada postura racional (recuerden que la intención es crear una acepción más, pues la del diccionario es muy concisa).

Y viendo eso, entonces nos equivocamos al pensar que el texto de EFE contiene la acepción #7 de la RAE, porque en realidad tendría la #5: "_Dejar al juicio o dictamen de alguien la resolución de algo_"; porque ya lo estoy viendo más claro de tanto leer y releer: *el mandato no está hecho todavía*. Es una frase en tiempo presente que en realidad habla del futuro: La Boeing se remite (hará) a el mandato (la decisión que hará) la autoridad.

Sipi, es definitivamente futuro, no presente.
Una redacción muy engañosa, lo digo de nuevo.

Quedaría finalmente:
_Boeing sigue insistiendo en la seguridad de una de sus aeronaves más vendidas _*pero* _*se remitirá a lo que ordene* la autoridad de aviación estadounidense._


----------



## Kaxgufen

MiguelitOOO said:


> Entonces basta con decir "tengo pruebas".


Claro, pero es una "frase hecha".


MiguelitOOO said:


> Me estoy dando cuenta de lo abstracto que es el concepto "remitirse" en este contexto.
> El diccionario dice que es "atenerse" y atenerse es "sujetarse" y sujetarse es "inmovilizarse con algo"
> Tal vez "_a las pruebas me remito_" (o su variante "_a los hechos me remito_") lo pueda entender un estudiante del idioma como aferrarse a invocar la cosa o situación que provocó que se tome determinada postura racional (recuerden que la intención es crear una acepción más, pues la del diccionario es muy concisa).


Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## swift

Hola, Alberto. 


Alberto Kim said:


> Encaminada a perder cerca de 30.000 millones de dólares en Bolsa, Boeing sigue insistiendo en la seguridad de una de sus aeronaves más vendidas y se remite al mandato de la autoridad de aviación estadounidense.


Allí, _remitirse _significa _atenerse _o _someterse_ al mandato de la autoridad competente. Cuando una persona afirma que _se remite a_ algo, está indicando que se limita a la referencia de algo dicho (oralmente o por escrito) por otra persona o entidad. Aquí tienes otro ejemplo:


> José Luis Meilán rechazó cualquier nuevo pronunciamiento sobre la presentación de su candidatura, y se remitió al comunicado que hizo público el pasado lunes_._
> 
> ADESSE: Fichas


Es decir, don José Luis se ciñe (= se limita, se atiene) a ese comunicado y no hará más declaraciones.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

swift said:


> Hola, Alberto. Allí, _remitirse _significa _atenerse _o _someterse_ al mandato* de la autoridad competente* (...) José Luis Meilán rechazó cualquier nuevo pronunciamiento sobre la presentación de su candidatura, y se remitió al comunicado que hizo público el pasado lunes_._


¿Sí eres consciente de que en ese ejemplo, don José Meilán no se remite a una autoridad competente?


----------



## swift

Cuando dije _allí_, me refería al primer ejemplo. Para explicar el segundo, no hablé de ninguna autoridad.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

swift said:


> Cuando dije _allí_, me refería al primer ejemplo. Para explicar el segundo, no hablé de ninguna autoridad.


Y entonces, qué acepción correspondería al segundo ejemplo. Es que eso me confundió.


----------



## swift

MiguelitOOO said:


> Y entonces, *¿*qué acepción correspondería al segundo ejemplo*?* Es que eso me confundió.





swift said:


> Es decir, don José Luis *se ciñe (= se limita, se atiene) a* ese comunicado y no hará más declaraciones.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Sí, Swift, tú tienes razón, solo estoy metiendo aguja, no me hagas mucho caso. 
El texto de la agencia EFE se entiende bien. Estoy seguro de que todos los hablantes de español lo entendemos a la primera, es solo que este verbo tiene sus problemillas de interpretación.
Yo me equivoqué cuando dije que la autoridad estadounidense no había realizado todavía un mandato (una orden que debe ser cumplida), y eso me pasó por no leer la nota entera...
Recién ahora encontré y leí la noticia y lo que vi es que el mandato consiste en que los aviones de Boeing del modelo supuestamente inseguro no deben ser utilizados ("_EE.UU. considera el avión utilizable hasta nuevo aviso_" —¿utilizable?— Hummm).

Ustedes, S.V. y Swift tienen razón. Es la acepción #7.
Disculpen mi sobre análisis. Ya saben cómo me las mal gasto. Soy de pena ajena.


----------



## Alberto Kim

swift said:


> Hola, Alberto. Allí, _remitirse _significa _atenerse _o _someterse_ al mandato de la autoridad competente. Cuando una persona afirma que _se remite a_ algo, está indicando que se limita a la referencia de algo dicho (oralmente o por escrito) por otra persona o entidad. Aquí tienes otro ejemplo:
> Es decir, don José Luis se ciñe (= se limita, se atiene) a ese comunicado y no hará más declaraciones.


Hola @swift 
Agradezco que hayas explicado detalladamente.
He buscado diccionarios para entender el significado de los verbos 'atenerse a' pero no he encontrado respuesta clara.
Lo que significa la frase es que Boeing en su comportamiento se limitará al mandato de la autoridad ??


----------



## swift

Significa “someterse” a ese mandato y usarlo como referencia para todos los efectos necesarios. Otra forma de expresarlo es “limitarse a lo que estipula” el mandato.


----------



## Alberto Kim

swift said:


> Significa “someterse” a ese mandato y usarlo como referencia para todos los efectos necesarios. Otra forma de expresarlo es “limitarse a lo que estipula” el mandato.


@swift
Según el diccionario Wordreference, el verbo 'someter' significa 'subordinar la voluntad o el juicio a los de otra persona' , y el verbo 'subordinar' significa 'hacer depender'.
Entonces  '*se remite al mandato de la autoridad' *  significa que Boeing se('se' significa Boeing, en iglés, itself) hace depener de la voluntad o el juicio de la autoridad?


----------



## swift

Creo que le estás dando demasiadas vueltas y estás entrando en una espiral sin fin.  Lo que significa la frase que nos pusiste es, simple y llanamente, que Boeing hace referencia al mandato de la autoridad competente, a cuyo criterio se somete.


----------



## Alberto Kim

swift said:


> hace referencia al


@swift
Qué significa 'hacer referencia a' en tu respuesta? He buscado diccionarios pero no he podido encontrar respuesta..
Creo que significa tomar como obra de consulta pero no estoy seguro..
Siento mucho molestarte


----------



## MiguelitOOO

A ver si me sale... :
Remitirse es la acción de tomar la decisión de dejar a un lado la voluntad propia para aceptar que una voluntad ajena y exigente rija (regir) en un asunto.
La diferencia con un auto sometimiento, es que en un auto sometimiento puede ocurrir que no existe una demanda para que cumplamos una exigencia, ni para que nos sometamos.
Espero que sirva.


----------



## Alberto Kim

MiguelitOOO said:


> A ver si me sale... :
> Remitirse es la acción de tomar la decisión de dejar a un lado la voluntad propia para aceptar que una voluntad ajena rija (regir) en un asunto.
> Espero que sirva.


Ah, entonces significa hacer que la voluntad propia(la de Boeing) dependa de una voluntad ajena (la de autoridad)?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Alberto Kim said:


> Ah, entonces significa hacer que la voluntad propia(la de Boeing) dependa de una voluntad ajena (la de autoridad)?


Hacer que la voluntad propia no interfiera. La voluntad propia se abandona. No se usa.


----------



## Alberto Kim

MiguelitOOO said:


> Hacer que la voluntad propia no interfiera. La voluntad propia se abandona. No se usa.


Ah! en un asunto, abandonar la voluntad propia y aceptar la vonluntad ajena.
Es así?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Sí.


----------



## swift

Alberto Kim said:


> ¿Qué significa 'hacer referencia a' en tu respuesta?


Significa aludir a una fuente de información. En este caso, esa fuente de información es un mandato.

Imagino que tu próxima pregunta será por el significado de “aludir a”.  Significa “mencionar”.

Te recomiendo no darles tantas vueltas a las definiciones o no vas a sacar la cabeza del diccionario. Hay expresiones que están ya asentadas en el idioma y no tienen que analizarse como palabras separadas. Y, si notas que las explicaciones que se te dan te generan más dudas de vocabulario, a lo mejor sería bueno preguntarte si estás leyendo textos adecuados para tu nivel de comprensión.


----------



## Ciprianus

> Boeing sigue insistiendo en la seguridad de una de sus aeronaves más vendidas y *se remite al mandato de la autoridad de aviación estadounidense. *



Se remite a esto significa que le pide a los que le preguntan que hacer con el avión que tengan en cuenta esto que está en el mismo arículo: "*EE.UU. considera el avión utilizable hasta nuevo aviso*"


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ciprianus said:


> Se remite a esto significa que le pide a los que le preguntan que hacer con el avión que tengan en cuenta esto que está en el mismo arículo: "*EE.UU. considera el avión utilizable hasta nuevo aviso*"


Es que ese es el problema de interpretación, Boeing solamente dice que obedecerá un mandato pero de manera "elegante", usando la palabra _remitir_, que es una palabra mucho más compleja que "obedecer".
Dicho de otra manera, Boeing no les dice a los reporteros que ellos consideren mandato, porque eso sería referirlos, es decir, remitirlos a ellos al mandato, y no es así, porque Boeing habla de lo que él hará como empresa, y no pide a nadie hacer nada.
Es que, el hecho de que "remitir" tenga múltiples acepciones —y todavía más interpretaciones—, nos hacemos bolas.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, es decir, se quejan porque pueden morir y Boeing les presenta el papelito corrupto que dice "todo está OK", firmado _USA_. 

Saludos a todos


----------

